

Ask HN: Should we as community create all-star groups for RFS? - pjharrin

Should we as community create all-star groups for RFS? Thus helping improve the chances for individual members.
======
SwellJoe
If I had the inclination to do such a thing, I wouldn't post an Ask HN about
it.

I would:

1\. Look at the top 50 HN contributors, looking at their profile (and possibly
checking up on some of their posts) to figure out if they are already
committed to some project or company that would interfere with working with
you.

2\. Auto-select any names you recognize as people you "like". You know they're
smart, and not merely prolific at posting to HN. Also look into any names you
know you like who _aren't_ among the top 50.

3\. Figure out your own strengths, and, based on your lists comments, narrow
down to a handful of folks with contrasting strengths and interests. A team of
hardcore developer that churns out code like a machine, and a generalist that
doesn't mind closing vim/emacs when other tasks need doing who also happens to
have either design skills or at least an eye for great design, would be my
ideal combination (but this may be reflective of my own limited experience
rather than any blinding insight).

4\. Contact the short list directly, one or two at a time, with a "Hey, would
you be interested in trying an experiment with me, based on RFS #X?"

5\. Profit!

~~~
hack_edu
You really think that those who post the most on HN would make the best
hackers or founders?

An HN thread sounds just as reasonable an idea as any other.

~~~
nostrademons
That's the point of bullet point #2. The advantage of going for top posters is
that you have a lot of data to judge whether you'd like to work with them.
While if someone pops up to answer just one question, you have virtually
nothing to go on. Is he a really sharp guy who doesn't have time for HN? Or
just an opportunist?

That said, I don't think this is a particularly good idea. The best way to
find out if you'd make a compatible team is to actually go and work with
someone. When I've turned down startups, it's often not because I thought the
idea or other team members were bad (often times, they're very good), it's
because I don't feel any particular passion for working on that particular
problem with those particular people.

------
qhoxie
How would that work? Who would make decisions about building the groups? Would
'good' people just be placed together - that doesn't make a good team.

It seems like something that could happen, but making it a community (as in
HN) effort seems like it has too many issues.

~~~
pjharrin
People would apply for an RFS showcasing why they are qualified for that
particular idea, their previous experience, working habits (to ensure team
members get along) etc.

The community could then put it to all poll.

The other option is to simply have a database showcasing every interested
applicant along with contact info. Then it would be up to them to find a team
that works well together.

